

Lighten Up - scott_s
http://therealkatie.net/blog/2012/mar/21/lighten-up/?

======
scott_s
Original discussion from two years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3736037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3736037)

I reposted it because I think the ideas in it are still important.

------
mkdir
Is it never appropriate to tell a woman to lighten up?

Are women incapable of actually being too sensitive?

